# Another moving to Thailand thread ... with a twist



## npoole (Jul 11, 2009)

Hello all. I'm sure you're pretty sick of these types of threads but I'm not sure how to get started otherwise. In a nutshell ... I want to spend the next 6 to 12 months in Thailand. The weird part is I'm a computer programmer who wants to work for a Canadian company while living in Thailand.

I'd rather not do visa runs etc etc. I'm able to produce bank records showing about $10,000 and will continue to receive direct deposits from my employer as the months go on. Specific questions I have ...

1) Will I be able to rent an apartment very short term while I look for the area I plan to live in for the longer term? Will I be able to sign a lease for 6/12 months after that?

2) I have no degree to grant me a work visa in any regard -- not that I wish to work for anyone in Thailand.


I've been to Thailand before (visited while living in Taiwan for 2 years) but didn't get to see as much as I would have liked.

I want to stress that I plan on taking no money away from the Thai people, but rather just SPEND my Canadian money in Thailand. Hmm ... sounds like I'm trying to sell you guys...you're not immigration!

Since this is a bit odd I was thinking of consulting an immigration lawyer but figured this would be an alright place to start. I hope to be living in Thailand by May of 2010.

me: Canadian/male/28

Worst case I need to do visa runs? From what I hear about the new laws ... those suck.

Thanks very much for any advice.


----------



## Miss Jungle (Jul 10, 2009)

1) Will I be able to rent an apartment very short term while I look for the area I plan to live in for the longer term? Will I be able to sign a lease for 6/12 months after that?[/QUOTE]

no problem, can rent form a month, even as a tourist.



npoole said:


> The weird part is I'm a computer programmer who wants to work for a Canadian company while living in Thailand.
> 
> I'd rather not do visa runs etc etc. I'm able to produce bank records showing about $10,000 and will continue to receive direct deposits from my employer as the months go on. Specific questions I have ...
> 
> 2) I have no degree to grant me a work visa in any regard -- not that I wish to work for anyone in Thailand.


I don't understand: if you have a job in Thailand working for a foreigner compagnie, you can get a working permit (or, better, your comppagnie will do for you)...
How else, forget about visa run with the new laws! You can live here with a tourist visa (2 months extend possible 30 days)... Depending on the ambassy where you make it done, you can get a double entrie visa (twice the visa but have to go out once of the country to start the second visa), which will do for 6 months and to be renew in any ambassy around.

Welcome in Thailand!


----------



## KhwaamLap (Feb 29, 2008)

npoole said:


> Hello all. I'm sure you're pretty sick of these types of threads but I'm not sure how to get started otherwise. In a nutshell ... I want to spend the next 6 to 12 months in Thailand. The weird part is I'm a computer programmer who wants to work for a Canadian company while living in Thailand.
> 
> I'd rather not do visa runs etc etc. I'm able to produce bank records showing about $10,000 and will continue to receive direct deposits from my employer as the months go on. Specific questions I have ...
> 
> ...


As Miss Jungle said - rents are no problem and very cheap at the moment.

You do not say how old you are as if you are over 50 you could apply for a retirement visa. 

If you work here, officially you need a work permit - even if its offshore work via the internet or for free (voluntary). Sadly, you income is pretty meaningless for tourist visas - 90 days max (60+30 extension) and then border runs (across land borders this gives 15 days each run and some borders limit this to 3 back to back - giving 45 days) - If you fly out and in (hop to Singapore for example) you will get another 30 day stamp (this is the normal waver entry stamp - not a visa extension - your visa will have expired after the 90 days).

There is an investment visa, but it is for large sms of money and $10k will not scratch it (used to be a 3million baht scheme but that has gone). 

If you have a sypathetic consulate in your home country, you may be able to get a non0imm 'o' on the pretext of looking for work, visit friends, etc - if this is a multi, then you get 90 days on the first visit and 90 days every time you border run until your Visa expires (i.e. for a 1 year Non-Imm O you can get just under 15 months).Then you will need to leave the country and renew - unless you have another way of doing it by then (a work permit etc).

There are two other ways (well more - if you include becoming a monk or marrying a Thai etc). one is to take a Thai language course with an approved school that is willing to help you get an Ed Visa - this is a year visa that can be extended year on year. You will have to follow obligations of study though while you are here - and report every 90 days (I think there is a 90 day extension fee of 1,900 Baht too). Speak to GleeGlee here - or look at Walens etc - for details. The other way is to get a voluteer work permit - companies like SEE offer this - you have to take a TEFL course ($1000US) and get certificated - this will allow you to teach English with a work permit - they can then set you up with said WP if you join their charity affiliation - basically teach 4 hrs a week in a temple school (very poor), orphanage, government institution (like teaching nurses at a local hospital) etc. This can be renewed each year too (you get a Non-Imm visa).


These are all legal ways - there may be other ways, but talking about such things would have two affects: 1-a clamp down and 2- get this site blocked from Thai servers - so please don't ask, there really are plenty of legal options for you.
Good luck.


----------



## Kanom (Aug 2, 2009)

I know people in the same situation, working via internet for overseas clients and it seems to work well. The internet is good in and around the cities and just do your visa runs and rent a place. It is also possible to pick up local work but be careful with the work permit situation. I live 15 kms from Pattaya and the place I stay has good speed wireless internet. It is a quiet environment within striking distance of Pattaya and a few kms to some nice beaches.


----------

